# Your Favorite 2012 Classical Music Purchases



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Your Favorite 2012 Classical Music Purchases--CDs, LPs, DVDs, Blu-ray, downloads, books, you name it. :tiphat:

It's CDs for me--something old, something new...


Haydn Piano Sonatas (Vol. 3)- Hamelin (Hyperion 2CDs)

Penderecki Fonogrammi, etc. - Warsaw PO/Wit (Naxos)

Debussy Piano Music (Vol. 3) - Bavouzet (Chandos)

Bartok Piano Music - Kocsis (Philips)

Messiaen Quatuor pour la fin du temps - Brunner/Trio Fontenay (Apex)

Schnittke Symphony 2 - Royal Stockholm PO/Segerstam (BIS)

Myaskovsky Piano Sonatas 6-9 - Hegedus (Marco Polo)

Bacewicz Piano Quintets, Piano Sonata 2 - Zimerman et al (DG)

Szymanowski & Bacewicz String Quartets - Maggini Qt. (ASV)

Scriabin Piano Music - Feltsman (Nimbus)

Taneyev Piano Quintet, Mendelssohn Piano Quartet - Alikhanov/Moscow SQ.(Melodiya)

Brahms Ballades, etc. - GG (Sony)

Mozart Piano Sonatas (Vol. 1) - GG (Sony)

LvB Bagatelles, Variations - GG (Sony)

Scriabin Piano Music - Mustonen (Ondine)


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice to see the Szymanowski & Bacewicz String Quartets made it to your list!

The Bacewicz Piano Quintet is one of my favoured quintets too. Funny enough, the Hegedus recordings of the Myaskovsky piano sonatas were also on my hit list, but I suppose I'm satisfied with Murray McLachlan's complete recordings of these lovely romantic sonatas.

Here's some of mine this year: mostly CDs as I haven't managed to get many LPs this year:










I would have picked this up sooner, had I not ignored it thinking it was the Peter Tchaikovsky. This is Boris Tchaikovsky; contemporary Soviet composer.










The Bargielski string quartets are the most refined contemporary Polish Quartets I've heard this year. I was dithering as to whether this should be the Alexsander Lason string quartets, but they were released before.










The Ponnelle String Quartets were an electrifying surprise for me. I didn't realise it was possible to write string quartet music like this. At once ferociously aggressive and plaintively romantic, recalling the music of the Steppes of Asia. Borodin it is not, however the strands of classicism and romanticism shine through this thoroughbred contemporary release.

Gliere's string quartets ... finally found a copy on CD by the Pulzus String Quartet to complement the recording of the 3rd string quartet (by the Bolshoi Theatre Quartet)....still hunting for the 4th string quartet (thanks Jurianbai for the hint):










and of course - the unjustly neglected Czech master of two extraordinary string quartets - Vladimir Sommer:










Lourie's string quartets - recommended by someone on this forum was a new discovery for me. I enjoy these in more melancholic and contemplative moments:


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

And finally..

From the USA - the complete cycle of David Diamond (Ravelian inspiration) - what a skillful writer. His piece for accordion and strings is very nocturnesque. The CD covers would probably make it in the top 10 for the most unattractive covers....nevermind though since the music is stellar:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I haven't made too many purchases this year, but I am extremely pleased with this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Orlando-Gibbons-Window-Music-Viols/dp/B0011XQN5G

Orlando Gibbons viol consort music, and it has one of the best titled old songs, "Go from my Window."


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Head_case, nice pick with the Lourie SQs. 

Re Myaskovsky Piano Sonatas 6 - 9 with Hegedus, since I have McLachlan 1 to 6, I wanted to complete with him (he has extra stuff on that disc, too), but Amazon Marketplace CD pricing was higher than I wanted to pay, thus the Hegedus acquisition. Too bad Regis didn't pick up the McLachlan slack by reissuing them all.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I haven't made too many purchases this year, but I am extremely pleased with this one:
> http://www.amazon.com/Orlando-Gibbons-Window-Music-Viols/dp/B0011XQN5G
> 
> Orlando Gibbons viol consort music, and it has one of the best titled old songs, "Go from my Window."







My goodness. His music strikes me as being like viol music written by Jan van Eyck (a Dutch guy who wrote 3 volumes of recorder music which I used to play). I like playing early music more than listening to it, but the viol's resonance is just splendid.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Head_case, nice pick with the Lourie SQs.
> 
> Re Myaskovsky Piano Sonatas 6 - 9 with Hegedus, since I have McLachlan 1 to 6, I wanted to complete with him (he has extra stuff on that disc, too), but Amazon Marketplace CD pricing was higher than I wanted to pay, thus the Hegedus acquisition. Too bad Regis didn't pick up the McLachlan slack by reissuing them all.


Lol ...I can't remember who recommended the Lourie string quartets - was that you?!

I bought the Myaskovsky complete piano sonatas on Olympia when it came out when I was in university. I can't complain about being broke then, since I had a job and had it much easier than students nowadays. Wow ~ selling around $90 on an internet site for the 3 CD set at the moment. With favourite recordings, I often dope myself up with several different recordings until I'm completely stoned out on Myaskovsky. With the piano sonatas, I'm managed to show myself some restraint 

What is strange is, some Olympia releases still seem to be sold on the market in new (? old stock). I hope Northern Flowers might pick up some of these recordings. They are doing a splendid job for much of Olympia's back catalogue and then some.

Are you familiar with the Lydia Jardon recordings of the No. II-IV sonatas? They were reviewed in Diapason D'Or, but they didn't make an outstanding impression on me. If you're a fan of Myaskovsky's Sonata No.V, you'll love the Scriabin Preludes by Nikonovich on Olympia too.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

My purchases this year have been largely of lesser known works of the famous composers:

- Schumann: Missa Sacra; Brahms: Kyrie; Missa Canonica; Fugue for Organ - Peter Neumann, Cologne Chamber Choir and Christoph Anselm Noll

- Hummel: Flute Sonatas (Complete): Grand Rondeau Brillant; Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano - Carmen Picard, Lise Daoust

- Haydn: Baryton Trios: Complete - Esterhazy Ensemble

- Gluck: Ezio - Alan Curtis: Il Complesso Barocco

...

Next year, I am planning to expand into the works of Thalberg, Lyapunov, Myaskovsky, Nielsen, Scriabin, Taneyev, etc. 

There is so much music out there, it's a joy to explore them.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I didn't purchase much this year, but Karajan's Beethoven cycle was a great purchase.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

My favourite buy of the year was picking up the Solti Ring cycle for a song on ebay (not the new blu-ray super-duper job, but the 1997 issue).


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

UPDATE:



> Gliere's string quartets ... finally found a copy on CD by the Pulzus String Quartet to complement the recording of the 3rd string quartet (by the Bolshoi Theatre Quartet)....still hunting for the 4th string quartet (thanks Jurianbai for the hint):












Oh my goodness. I can't get over this.

I found it. The Glière String Quartet No.4 on original vinyl release - coupled with the Myaskovsky String Quartet No. XIII played by the Beethoven Quartet in mint condition.

On my bookshelf ~ buried backwards so I couldn't see the spine :lol:


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

The best purchase I made this year was of the LSO with Abbado performing "Ravel: Piano Concertos". They also threw in the orchestral "Le Tombeau" which really topped it off for me. But what amazes me is the sound quality. Indeed, most D.G. label albums have very good sound, but this one is off the charts.

And for books, my Mom got me "Tonal Harmony" by Kostka and Payne, an advanced music theory textbook, for my birthday this week, as I have been talking about buying it for some time. Yes...it has lived up to all of my hype!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Various websites CM favorites for 2012. Of course they seldom pay for them.

Musicweb -

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/ROTY/roty2012_AL.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/ROTY/roty2012_MZ.htm

The Guardian -

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2012/dec/13/best-classical-albums-of-2012

NPR -

http://www.npr.org/blogs/bestmusic2012/2012/12/04/166505256/top-10-classical-albums-of-2012

Rhapsody -

http://www.rhapsody.com/#blog/post/...of-2012?&_suid=135546215765606558398628293303

The New Yorker -

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blo...table-classical-music-recordings-of-2012.html

Chicago Tribune -

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...classical-20121210_1_lso-live-naxos-conductor

WMFT -

http://blogs.wfmt.com/newreleases/2012/12/12/the-best-classical-recordings-of-2012/

KUSC -

http://www.kusc.org/recordshelf/gift-recordings-2012.aspx


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow - thanks for compiling that great list :cheers:

The generic newspapers' best of lists never appeal to me. Surprised to see the Guardian actually vote for Wagner this year.

(j/k)

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Jan12/London_StrQt_CD1253.htm

Its the Musicweb-International which I use the most. I love the reviewers choices, especially Jonathan Woolf. His choice for the historical London String Quartet recordings are very striking in a field of contemporary releases ...here he is, reviewing the best 1917-51 string quartets ever played live. I confess to not liking box sets very much (complete string quartet cycles are a little different) since this invariably duplicates music already. It is a set of 8 discs which I'd love to hear from a CD library just once at least, even if I never intend to own. Interesting to look at the programming of the disc - who would have imagined: John McEwen; Ernest Toch; Fritz Kreisler and Stephen Foster string quartets being available from live performances from over 80 years ago.

The other interesting reviewers recommendations from the Musicweb-International on my to get list:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Aug12/Borodin_Glazunov_Arensky_4067.htm

Finally..the Glazunov string quintet..>! The Borodin string sextet recording by the Bolshoi Theatre Quartet was a marvel. Not sure why this disc slipped through unnotice.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Behold Mahler in all of his splendor. I made numerous classical music purchases this year but this one was surely the best.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Most of my purchases this year were replacements of old copies I had of things. New remasters or new sets, etc...but a few of my favorites this year:

Glenn Gould - Complete Bach Collection (I already had most of these recordings but there were a few I didn't have.)










Leon Fleisher - Plays Beethoven & Brahms (I had some older CD's and I wanted the remastered set all together in one box)










Bruno Walter - Bruno Walter Conducts Mahler (Again, had these in individual releases, nice to have them boxed together)










Otto Klemperer - Mahler (I didn't have his Symphony 7 recording, another great box)










Otto Klemperer - Brahms (I just pre-ordered this one and it doesn't come out until Jan. but $15 for all of Klemperer's Brahm's recordings in one box is beyond an awesome deal)


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Boulez Conducts Webern, Carter, Varèse & Berio

Elliot Carter - A Nonesuch Retrospective

Charles Wuorinen - Mass / Genesis (Wuorinen / de Waart)

Charles Wuorinen - Trios (Group for Contemporary Music)

75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage

Giacinto Scelsi - Orchestral Works Vol. 1 (Izquierdo)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Probably the piano sets.

Debussy 4CD by Paul Crossley on Sony
Prokofiev 4CD by Matti Raekallio on Ondine
Ravel 2CD by Louis Lortie on Chandos
The Glenn Gould Beethoven set that Vaneyes listed
Hommage a Messiaen- Aimard on DG

Others:
Honegger Symphonies 1-5 Dutoit Apex Re-issue
Karl Hartmann-Symphonies 1-6 on EMI
Ligeti/Norgard Violin Concertos on Chandos
Magnus Lindberg-Clarinet Concerto/Gran Duo/Chorale on Ondine
Conlon Nancarrow-Quartets And Studies on Wergo


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

realdealblues said:


> Most of my purchases this year were replacements of old copies I had of things. New remasters or new sets, etc...but a few of my favorites this year:
> 
> Glenn Gould - Complete Bach Collection (I already had most of these recordings but there were a few I didn't have.)
> 
> ...


Blues music, Brahms, Mahler, Bach keyboard works on piano. Yes indeed. I know I've said it before, but you have impeccable taste. :guitar:


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*@Vaneyes*

cool, and difficult 'assignment' - here's my Top Ten.

1. BRUCKNER 9TH, GUILINI, VIENNA
2. SCHNITTKE, SYMPHONY NO. 2, 'ST. FLORIAN'S', SERGERSTAM, ROYAL STOCKHOLM
3. BEETHOVEN, 9 SYMPHONIES, PAAVO JARVI, KAMMERPHILHARMONIE BREMEN
4. BRUCKNER 4TH, CELIBADACHE, MUNICH
5. BACH CELLO SUITES, STEVEN ISSERLIS
6. BEETHOVEN STRING QUARTETS COMPLETE, ALEXANDER STRING QUARTET
7. SCHOENBERG - THE SOLO PIANO MUSIC & THE PIANO CONCERTO, MAURIZIO POLLINI
8. BRAHMS - PIANO CONCERTOS 1 & 2, VAR. ON A THEME BY HANDEL, LEON FLEISCHER
9. HINDEMITH - SYMPHONY 'MATHIS DER MALER' & MUSIC FOR STRINGS AND BRASS, STEINBERG, BOSTON
10. SCHNITTKE - CONCERTO GROSSO NO. 1 - GIDON KREMER _et al _


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Blues music, Brahms, Mahler, Bach keyboard works on piano. Yes indeed. I know I've said it before, but you have impeccable taste. :guitar:


Hahaha...well thank you. It must be a Michigan thing


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Did I buy anything this year? I don't think so.

But I sure have a ton of Arensky in my internet (free music) library collection, that was my big feature this year.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

In the last three or four years I've learned so much about music, and the helpful people at talkclassical.com have been among the bigget reasons. So thanks to you all. Of all the new (to me) music that I heard in 2012, these have been my favorites:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It occurs to me that besides the people who encouraged and helped me - by far the majority - I should also thank the people who expressed scorn (however subtly) for my relative ignorance, for they motivated me as much as anyone! (Please, as tone does not cross the internet well, be aware that I'm sincere! I hate it at the time, but in retrospect it benefits me, so.)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Last one - I promise!

















The first one there is a Dvorak set.

































Believe it or not, I bought and heard a lot more than this for the first time this year; this is at most 1/8 of the music I bought this year, at most 1/5 of the classical music. I'm so grateful to have learned so much this year - but I hope that 2013 sees me learning a lot less and saving a lot more!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

My album purchases have decreased significantly during 2012, but not because there's any lack of fine & noteworthy releases.

The most memorable aspect of 2012, for me, is that I "got into" the music of Friedrich Cerha.










This CD is the most recent release in KAIROS' volumes on Cerha. I got hooked on Cerha's 2007 "Instants" on a previous album, then got the KAIROS 2-disc on Cerha's monumental "Spiegel" sequences for orchestra written during 1960-'61.
Cerha's percussion concerto is conducted by Peter Eotvos and the other piece is conducted by Boulez himself, so Cerha is benefiting from a revival of interest in his music while he's still with us.

A superlative survey (4 volumes) on the orchestral music of Bruno Maderna is another thing I discovered this year...










... although how I missed out on knowing about these when they were released a couple of years ago puzzles me.
Glad to have all 4 now. 

I'm also grateful to have gotten the Timpani label's new release on Hugues Dufourt's "Lucifer d'apres Pollock" performed by the _orchestre philharmonique du Luxembourg_ - easily the most appetizing album of Dufourt music that I've heard thus far.










A blind buy of Toccata Classics' music for chamber orchestra by Ernst Krenek may also turn out to be my favorite album on Krenek music. Four works are from the 1970s and one's from the '30s. If you prefer Krenek's later output, from during the 2nd half of his life, over his earlier pieces (as I do), then this CD may very well appeal to you:










Another U.K. label - SOMM recordings - should be commended for releasing some of the music by Matyas Seiber, whose works have suffered neglect for such a long time (probably since his premature death in 1960).

Overall, 2012 hasn't offered as many albums (that I'm aware of) of contemporary classical music as 2011 had done, but I appreciate very much the above items which I've gotten so far ...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I also greatly decreased purchases this last year, but I did buy some great ones. Favourites of 2012:

*Richard Mills* - Orchestral works 2 cd set, ABC classics (Australia). 
Reviews by me here:
http://www.talkclassical.com/5632-australian-composers-4.html#post263296
http://www.talkclassical.com/5632-australian-composers-3.html#post262038










*Saint-Saens*' 5 piano concertos and Wedding Cake Caprice on Eloquence label, with pianists Pascal Roge, Bella DAvidovich, Magda Tagliaferro, Michele Campanella, Daniel Chorzempa:










And more Australian composers; *Nigel Westlake*, a variety of chamber & solo piano works on this great album which I also talked about here: http://www.talkclassical.com/5632-australian-composers-4.html#post269071










& also *Raymond Hanson*, a great disc of his music for violin and piano, reviewed here: http://www.talkclassical.com/5632-australian-composers-5.html#post273205










& classical crosses over with the irreverent, maybe shocking and very political* Tim Minchin*. in 2011 he toured performing sell out concerts with orchestras all over the English speaking world. Around early 2012 he released this album which he did in the UK and I was quick to grab it. He's trained in piano and acting, and brings these talents to his songs which combine everything from classical to jazz to hip hop to rock and then some. I like his wry & very self deprecatory humour, very Australian indeed.

His videos on his page here: http://www.timminchin.com/media/


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Membran have issued some boxes which are great value if y can get them at the right price. I bought boxes of:

Klemperer (Beethoven, Bruckner and Brahms with soloists Anda and Fleisher)
Lipatti - most of his recordings, I think, though some in poor sound
Richter - playing fantastic, recordings variable
Michelangeli - ditto
Kempff - Mozart concertos, his 50s Beethoven concertos and some sonatas, Schumann, Liszt and Brahms 1

The Kempff is particularly good with marvellous recordings from when he was at his peak.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Schnittke's complete symphonies (BIS). Destined to become as much of a cornerstone of my symphonic collection as the Robert Simpson set (Hyperion) did a couple of years ago. This year also heralded an introduction to the work of Nikolai Roslavets and Humphrey Searle, which has been hardly less pleasurable in both cases.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

This was my favourite purchase of the year :


----------



## perduto (Aug 28, 2012)

My best purchase of 2012 was Salvatore Sciarrino's "Le voci sottovetro" (Kairos). Not very well received, even amongst the 'fans', so I'm currently writing a review to defend this brilliant album.


----------



## hdygtch (Dec 26, 2012)

Mahler's 3rd conducted by Semyon Bychkov with the Cologne Symphony Orch. It's a 2 disk import.
Superb performance and audio quality. Expensive, but definitely worth it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Not too many purchases this year. Although I bought a range of stuff (early, modern, mainstream, etc), my favorites were mostly late romantic chamber music by relatively obscure French composers.

Alfano - Violin Sonata, Piano Quintet, Nenia e Scherzino (Naxos)







I bought two albums by Alfano this year - both are excellent.

Canteloube & Breville - Music for Violin and Piano (Hyperion)







The Breville is very good, the Canteloube is fantastic.

Cras - Flute, Harpe & Cordes (Timpani)







Jean Cras is now officially one of my favorite composers. For some reason his music just resonates with me. Cras was also a very successful officer in the French navy, rising to the rank of rear admiral. His music is infused with the sounds and rhythms of the sea.

Los Parajos Perditos (Virgin Classics)







This music blurs the line between classical and latin, but I love it so I'm including it here. I've seen this album on a few best of 2012 lists.

The Shepherd on the Rock (Atma Classics)







A very pleasing selection of works for voice, piano, and clarinet.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some more, *John Williams' 80th birthday tribute album* on Sony, *piano trios of Shostakovich and Tchaikovsky *with Rosamunde Trio (quite dark and tragic, but I love these works), *Percy Grainger's piano music *with Leslie Howard & *4 American Quartets *on Naxos with the Fine Arts Quartet (the Hermmann one is my favourite, an amazing piece of modern contrapuntal writing & thematic development, again quite dark and psychological) -


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> Cras - Flute, Harpe & Cordes (Timpani)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His work is awe inspiring and sea-inspiring. Listening to him out in the shores of Finistere is just sublime. I'm in his home province as we type lol. 
His home of Brest out towards the naval military school the Ile de Crozon has some of the most sublime and barren French shorelines in the country.

'A ma bretagne' is my favourite of his. Gudin's works in Quimper illustrates the kind of inspiration he derived from the natural coastline:










On sunset by the Point de Raz, its resemblance is ....preternatural.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

There's that word again...*preternatural*.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Head_case said:


> His work is awe inspiring and sea-inspiring. Listening to him out in the shores of Finistere is just sublime. I'm in his home province as we type lol.
> His home of Brest out towards the naval military school the Ile de Crozon has some of the most sublime and barren French shorelines in the country.
> 
> 'A ma bretagne' is my favourite of his.


I don't get out much, but you're the first person I've "met" who knows Cras. I have two albums of his and am looking to add another one or two.

The other album I have (and love) is:








I will check out 'A ma bretagne'. Anything else? Not that there is much available.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

BPS said:


> Anything else? Not that there is much available.


Hi, BPS.

There's at least a half-dozen albums on the Timpani label of music by Jean Cras.

http://www.timpani-records.com/cras.php

Plus some "old" CD albums from the late 1980s:

Cybelia CY 803










Quantum QM6897










Overall, I like the music of Jean Cras but, thus far on TC, I had not mentioned him myself in anything I posted here because none of his works are favorites of mine.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have to add this set as a late entry to my favourites of 2012 - absolutely brilliant!. I will return to this one often


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> There's that word again...*preternatural*.


I must've missed it....! I use this word a lot. It has a special meaning for me


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

BPS said:


> I don't get out much, but you're the first person I've "met" who knows Cras. I have two albums of his and am looking to add another one or two.
> 
> The other album I have (and love) is:
> View attachment 11315
> ...












and










and the excellent Timpani releases. My version of 'A ma Bretagne' is by a separate string quartet coupled with the Gounod string quartet:










It wasn't actually me who mentioned him first in this forum - I think it was Joen_Cph and I bought the CD on his recommendation on this thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/8073-what-about-french-string.html

The older threads all seem to disappear in the search engine before the click 'Like' system was introduced into the forum software. Consequently there is a lot of buried info on the forum which is hard to retrieve.

I'd be surprised if there weren't quite a large number of chamber music enthusiasts of Jean Cras - it's just they tend to be quite shy 

I was fascinated by A Ma Bretagne, partly because I'm studying the topography for aesthetic reasons (i.e. I go there on holiday lol). Jean Cras was also a moral philosopher who made some insightful remarks about Henri Bergson's 'Le Temps et la duration' (the experience of linear time vs time as it is lived out existentially - think Proust without all the flowers and cupcakes...).

No surprise - even the local Breton people I meet have never heard of him. It seems that Timpani and the French music revivalists of the late 19th century are doing a sterling job. In fact, next month's edition of 'Bretons' (Janvier 2013) which I've been devouring already has Mikhael Bodlore Penlaez's indispensable introduction to classical Breton composers like Cras, Ladmirault, Le Flem, Le Penven, Ropartz (most of us know Ropartz' string quartets from the same French string quartet thread above).

Here's the CD and bilingual book:

http://www.coop-breizh.fr/livres-3/...tonne-sonerezh-klasel-breizh-4722/zoom-fr.htm

I didn't buy it as it is mostly violon or cello sonatas or piano pieces by these composers. You can click on the CD to get a list of the contents.










There he is. His interview in French is posted online (you can get a rough translation of it, or ask if there are any specifics):










I'm desperately buying up the papers to find out whether his 'A ma Bretagne' is going to be performed live. This is the one string quartet I want to hear framed by the crashing waves of the Breton seascapes.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

ArkivMusic's best for 2012...

http://www.arkivmusic.com/listpage/2988&page_size=100-E1062


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Gagghg. 

Not a single string quartet in their favourites for 2012. Even the lauded version of the Well-Tempered Klavier is played on piano


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't remember everything I bought in 2012, but I can say my favorite purchases that were released in 2012:
Schubert - String Quintet - The Takacs Quartet (Hyperion)
Bach - Cantatas Vol. 52 - Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan (BIS)
Bach - Secular Cantatas Vol. 2 - Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan (BIS)
Bach - Overtures - Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations (AliaVox)
Haydn - Piano Sonatas Vol. 3 - Marc-Andre Hamelin (Hyperion)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Since I made very few new acquisitions this year, I had to listen to all the new items I got for Christmas for a while before coming to the conclusion that this is definitely the best music purchase I made in 2012.









The best version of _Ma Mere L'oye_ I have heard (as well as L'enfant... though only the second version I have heard of this work).

Although he doesn't seem to be one of the favorites on this site, I am beginning to consider Rattle among my favorite conductors.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Confining myself to 2012 releases only:

Casals Quartet, Schubert String Quartets 10 & 15
Yevgeny Kutik, Timothy Bozarth, Sounds of Defiance (Schnittke, Shostakovich, etc)
Jeremy Denk, Ligeti /Beethoven


----------

